# Sunday's Show and Tell...5/21/17



## jd56 (May 21, 2017)

Let's see what classics you have found this past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (May 21, 2017)

Picked up this silver king on Monday.  Added the whitewalls yesterday and took it for a ride.  Rides nice!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 21, 2017)

Pre-War Shelby


----------



## Kstone (May 21, 2017)

Been waiting for this bike to be shipped to me for a year. Finally got her in and honestly, I left work immediately and started cleaning/putting her together. She was pretty dirty but she's cleaning up nicely. Paint is in great shape except for a few inches of the front fender. Someone put house paint in an area so I figured she'd been all banged up and chipped. I've been very carefully removing it and it appears the majority of the original paint is under there. 

I'm only going to give you all a tease of some in process pics and not the full bike.... because her back wheel is with Sam for some fixing right now, I'll share her completed when I get that back. 

Haven't dated her yet, but she's between a 48-50 Columbia 5 Star Superb. I'm tickled pink. I can't wait to go for a ride!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 21, 2017)

You must be very patient lady, lol. Nice bike.


----------



## Jay81 (May 21, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Been waiting for this bike to be shipped to me for a year. Finally got her in and honestly, I left work immediately and started cleaning/putting her together. She was pretty dirty but she's cleaning up nicely. Paint is in great shape except for a few inches of the front fender. Someone put house paint in an area so I figured she'd been all banged up and chipped. I've been very carefully removing it and it appears the majority of the original paint is under there.
> 
> I'm only going to give you all a tease of some in process pics and not the full bike.... because her back wheel is with Sam for some fixing right now, I'll share her completed when I get that back.
> 
> ...




Wow, a year to be shipped! Did it come from a guy in Switzerland?


----------



## Kstone (May 21, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> Wow, a year to be shipped! Did it come from a guy in Switzerland?



It came from a vacation house in the family... So there were a million more fun things to do than pack it


----------



## stoney (May 21, 2017)

Well no dirty oil cans or signs this week. Bought the wife something with the sale of my '64 Riviera. 2005 with 50,850 miles in a fairly rare Sundown orange with tan leather gut. Should be fun.


----------



## bikeyard (May 21, 2017)

Couple Columbias


----------



## bikeyard (May 21, 2017)

Roadmaster


----------



## PCHiggin (May 21, 2017)

stoney said:


> Well no dirty oil cans or signs this week. Bought the wife something with the sale of my '64 Riviera. 2005 with 50,850 miles in a fairly rare Sundown orange with tan leather gut. Should be fun.
> 
> View attachment 469470



I want one of those but was told I'd look gay,so a Golf it is


----------



## bikeyard (May 21, 2017)

And this Trek 460


----------



## Euphman06 (May 21, 2017)

Evans olympic and 47 dx.





Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (May 21, 2017)

A few goodies made their way here this week:

Some sweet pocket knives from a good bud:


 

 

 



Whizzer saddle via eBay:


 



And a cool souvenir from the deep from another old friend


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 21, 2017)

I am currently in the process of doing a full renovation on a building in Santa Fe, New Mexico for an art gallery.  Built in 1932 (with later additions), the building is adobe and was originally used a community grocery store.  Over 3,000 square feet of concrete and wood floor where removed the past few weeks.  One of the guys discovered this old bicycle fender in the soil!  After the fender, for days I had visions of finding a discarded Indian or HD!  But alas, the only thing good found was this batch of old discarded beer cans.


----------



## bikeyard (May 21, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I am currently in the process of doing a full renovation on a building in Santa Fe, New Mexico for an art gallery.  Built in 1932 (with later additions), the building is adobe and was originally used a community grocery store.  Over 3,000 square feet of concrete and wood floor where removed the past few weeks.  One of the guys discovered this old bicycle fender in the soil!  After the fender, for days I had visions of finding a discarded Indian or HD!  But alas, the only thing good found was this batch of old discarded beer cans.
> 
> View attachment 469534
> View attachment 469536
> ...



I found this in an old garage we were working on last week between the sheathing and the sill


----------



## mickeyc (May 21, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I am currently in the process of doing a full renovation on a building in Santa Fe, New Mexico for an art gallery.  Built in 1932 (with later additions), the building is adobe and was originally used a community grocery store.  Over 3,000 square feet of concrete and wood floor where removed the past few weeks.  One of the guys discovered this old bicycle fender in the soil!  After the fender, for days I had visions of finding a discarded Indian or HD!  But alas, the only thing good found was this batch of old discarded beer cans.
> 
> View attachment 469534
> View attachment 469536
> ...




Good old DRY New Mexico......no rust on that stuff.  Lived in Albuquerque for 17 years...MISS IT!

Mike


----------



## petritl (May 21, 2017)

Is been quite a week; I met a collector that wanted to minimize his collection.

I brought home a
1947 Schwinn Paramount Track bike
1947 Schwinn Paramount touring frameset
1947 CNC Special (French) track bike
1930s track bike of unknown mfg.
1950 Gloria La Garibaldina Extra (Italian race bike very early 4spd derailleur )
1960 Legnano 

A fair amount of smalls including a cobblestone borrowed (1990s) from a street maintenance project in Paris that is on the TDF route.


----------



## stoney (May 21, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> I want one of those but was told I'd look gay,so a Golf it is




I was actually dead set against a convertible. But the wife really liked this. All through our 34 years of marriage she never told me NO you can't buy that on anything. Soooo, she got her convertible.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 21, 2017)

A pleasant surprise from a good friend.
I connected my buddy Tad with Art Link in Austin, who is selling out his personal bikes and gear.
Tad's wife is probably not happy about the 6 new bikes, but Tad is, and he gave me this beautiful GB bar.


 


Narrow bars with short reach, and they really belong on my '57 Lenton.  So I'll be setting up a spare cockpit as I get the parts together.
It has the GB logo and the map of Great Britain


 


Thanks friend


----------



## bikeyard (May 21, 2017)

Yes dear I'll go look for flowers for the garden


----------



## Dave K (May 21, 2017)

Bought and rebuild two 41s over the last few weeks


----------



## mike j (May 21, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I am currently in the process of doing a full renovation on a building in Santa Fe, New Mexico for an art gallery.  Built in 1932 (with later additions), the building is adobe and was originally used a community grocery store.  Over 3,000 square feet of concrete and wood floor where removed the past few weeks.  One of the guys discovered this old bicycle fender in the soil!  After the fender, for days I had visions of finding a discarded Indian or HD!  But alas, the only thing good found was this batch of old discarded beer cans.
> 
> View attachment 469534
> View attachment 469536
> ...



That's funny, we used to joke that we could date old masonry & stone walls by the style of beer cans & bottles found inside. For a while we would put Dunkin' donuts coffee cups in our walls.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 21, 2017)

stoney said:


> I was actually dead set against a convertible. But the wife really liked this. All through our 34 years of marriage she never told me NO you can't buy that on anything. Soooo, she got her convertible.



I'm on my 3'rd or 4th convert,Always liked an open car


----------



## CWCMAN (May 21, 2017)

I picked up a few things within the last two weeks.


----------



## rustintime (May 21, 2017)

I had a good week.. Friday I ran across a yard sale and picked up this, what I'm thinking is a 1937 CWC built Hawthorne... It's in great shape and only missing the fender light and drop stand...

 and this morning I hit the swapmeet and scored these 2 Mag wheels.. No marks on the black one, but looks newer with the reflector... The Webco-mag is super cool


----------



## CWCMAN (May 21, 2017)

I also bought this very rare 10 page logo bus brochure. Very rare in that, it is from the first few months of the VW bus production in 1950.

All the bus examples are the very first ever made which were all Panel buses in this1950 brochure.


----------



## rustintime (May 21, 2017)

This is my second try on loading this pic.. the first one disappeared

Looks like it worked ...


----------



## rickyd (May 21, 2017)

Just this at the Springfield swap


----------



## cds2323 (May 21, 2017)

Picked up this 1948 JC Higgins. Has working batwing headlight and rear rack with brake actuated lights. Also came with the original paperwork from March 1948. The man I bought it from got it from his uncle, who bought it new.


----------



## Robertriley (May 21, 2017)

I picked this up off of eBay.


----------



## Robertriley (May 21, 2017)

I grabbed this today from Mr. Kirkland.  My folks are heading out to Illinois next month and should be able to get the Schwinn that I purchased last year for my daughter.  Now she will have to decide on which one she likes best.  I leaning towards the Huffman!


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 21, 2017)

Got this little guy. Rusty!


----------



## Krakatoa (May 21, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I leaning towards the Huffman!






That's a move in the right direction!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 21, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> Got this little guy. Rusty!View attachment 469695



my last dog was a boxer - most ear-oriented dog I've ever owned - wanted to know what you were saying, and wanted to obey.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 21, 2017)

Not that I needed another DELTA BUDDY or  DELTA JUNIORLITE  but my DELTA DISEASE  got the best of me again this week and I only see 1 green BUDDY for every 100 red one's and I do have a weakness for the JUNIORLITES


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 21, 2017)

Almost got skunked.........a seat that needs some help....(hint, hint) and some tires for 1 of my 15 projects that no one has seen,,,,,


----------



## JKT (May 21, 2017)

I picked up this little probably 1970s 20" Sears Free Spirit MX bike early Tuesday morning on my way to work. it was just around the corner from my house sitting at the curb with a bunch of trash bags ..


----------



## redline1968 (May 21, 2017)

Found this oil painting yesterday needs more reasearch


----------



## marching_out (May 21, 2017)

Went to estate sale for a pre-war Dayton but missed out, Instead, I hear the auctioneer say something about a tackle box with some bike parts. I quickly throw out my bid and this is what I ended up with sight unseen.


----------



## bikeyard (May 21, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 469917 Found this oil painting yesterday needs more reasearch



Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## kngtmat (May 21, 2017)

I love that Murray made Sears bike and that is the second of the kind I have seen online found over the past week. The other was at RR bikes.

Also a similar one on eBay for not a bad price for the bike but the shipping is a lot.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 21, 2017)

Picked these 2 chainguard one is a zep guard and the other one I have no clue what it is but cool!


----------



## IngoMike (May 21, 2017)

I broke an axle on my one piece Columbia Pedals right after I got them, they were on my Rambler Truss Bridge, and I was riding the hell out of them without the rubbers. I ordered some replacement rubber from Ron, and then I broke an axle. I scored these parts pedals from eBay, and hopefully the axle will hold up, I also got another end cap that I was missing, but I definitely paid for it!! 


 

 
$7.95 delivered for 500 bearings, 100 of each size......eBay......deal!


 
1939 Trade Stimulator from a Gambling Parlor/Bar that was below a Tobacco Shop on State St. in Santa Barbara, Ca., works like a champ! I am going to keep the broken glass as is for now, I cleaned off the tape residue and it looks ok, the Bakelie knob is very nice!


----------



## rollfaster (May 22, 2017)

petritl said:


> Is been quite a week; I met a collector that wanted to minimize his collection.
> 
> I brought home a
> 1947 Schwinn Paramount Track bike
> ...



Wow Tad, some killer haul there!


----------



## rollfaster (May 22, 2017)

rickyd said:


> View attachment 469638 Just this at the Springfield swap



Another nice one Rick!!


----------



## morton (May 22, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 469917 Found this oil painting yesterday needs more reasearch




As previously noted by someone else, from the children's book, Where the Wild Things Are by Maurice Sendak.  Was a Caldicott Award winner in mid sixties. 

If an original oil painting done by the original illustrator you could have a real winner there.  I would be interested in what you discover about the painting.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 22, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> Got this little guy. Rusty!
> 
> 
> View attachment 469695



That had to be the best find of the year


----------



## redline1968 (May 22, 2017)

morton said:


> As previously noted by someone else, from the children's book, Where the Wild Things Are by Maurice Sendak.  Was a Caldicott Award winner in mid sixties.
> 
> If an original oil painting done by the original illustrator you could have a real winner there.  I would be interested in what you discover about the painting.



I thank you I have to be cautious and not freak out..it looks really good.....it came from an estate sale.  it could be a 7 digit picture!   :0


----------



## DaveinJH (May 22, 2017)

Hello bike friends, here is a Rabeneick  'falcon' front fender medallion. Came from my friend's 'beater' bike he had when were early teens (circa 1970') in Chicago suburbs. I recall that the girls bike was very light with alloy 650b wheels. The well made rear fender had drilled holes for ' fender skirts' netting to keep skirts out of the spokes. This pretty bird is cast aluminum I believe. Really nice to hold in hand- one can tell the workmanship and energy behind this. Looked beautiful on the fender- I grabbed it before the garbage pile. Hope you like it, Dave


----------



## KingSized HD (May 23, 2017)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Picked these 2 chainguard one is a zep guard and the other one I have no clue what it is but cool!
> View attachment 470067 View attachment 470068




I think I've seen the bottom chainguard has been described on a thread here as a MacCauley Art Deco guard. Very cool design.


----------



## morton (May 23, 2017)

DaveinJH said:


> Hello bike friends, here is a Rabeneick  'falcon' front fender medallion. Came from my friend's 'beater' bike he had when were early teens (circa 1970') in Chicago suburbs. I recall that the girls bike was very light with alloy 650b wheels. The well made rear fender had drilled holes for ' fender skirts' netting to keep skirts out of the spokes. This pretty bird is cast aluminum I believe. Really nice to hold in hand- one can tell the workmanship and energy behind this. Looked beautiful on the fender- I grabbed it before the garbage pile. Hope you like it, DaveView attachment 470665 View attachment 470667




I have a later model Rabeneick which I understand was not made by the original company but by a successor who just used the prestige of the name.  In any case it is a very nice ride, 3 speed with coaster brake and


 stainless fenders/wheels.


----------



## morton (May 23, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> I thank you I have to be cautious and not freak out..it looks really good.....it came from an estate sale.  it could be a 7 digit picture!   :0




I didn't realize it had also been made into a filmfrom Wikipedia)  "The film was co-produced by actor Tom Hanks through his production company Playtone and made on an estimated budget of $100 million.[4]_Where the Wild Things Are_ was a joint production between Australia, Germany, and the United States, and was filmed principally in Melbourne."

Painting could be related to the movie and big bucks millionaire Tom Hanks.....pretty expensive company!

Now I'd really like to know what you find out about it......good luck!

Or you could go to Vegas and maybe the Pawn Clowns (Stars) can call in one of their experts and you could sell it to them for half of what it's worth.


----------



## redline1968 (May 23, 2017)

Thank you for your help that's awsome I apreciate you taking the time for me.. ha ....pawn stars is a joke...lol  yea just like the Shelby cobra they bought I bet that dude is crying right now.  :0


----------



## morton (May 24, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Thank you for your help that's awsome I apreciate you taking the time for me.. ha ....pawn stars is a joke...lol  yea just like the Shelby cobra they bought I bet that dude is crying right now.  :0




Would appreciate a little kickback if we see you on Antiques Roadshow and appraiser values it at 6 figures!   Of course if we see you on any of the reality (sic) shows I believe the are all phony put ons,  so you would have no obligation.

I remember this book vividly as I was a middle school librarian for 18 years.  My certification was for k thru 12 which meant I had to study children's literature and do practice teaching in elementary, middle, and high school.  It only took 1 class to discover elementary was not for me.

My first college course was "kitty lit" and this book was all the rage.


----------



## redline1968 (May 24, 2017)

Ha.. hey if it 2+ million appraised I'll throw in some bike parts your way...  Bloomberg has and article on Maurice Sendak art.  I actually bought the thing because it's the kind of art I like not even knowing who he is.. I looked and no paintings  have been sold through auction just privately nothing to compare it too. I seriously thought my wife is going to freak out because of the subject but she likes it. I know more now about him then I ever have...lol...


----------



## bricycle (May 24, 2017)

DaveinJH said:


> Hello bike friends, here is a Rabeneick  'falcon' front fender medallion. Came from my friend's 'beater' bike he had when were early teens (circa 1970') in Chicago suburbs. I recall that the girls bike was very light with alloy 650b wheels. The well made rear fender had drilled holes for ' fender skirts' netting to keep skirts out of the spokes. This pretty bird is cast aluminum I believe. Really nice to hold in hand- one can tell the workmanship and energy behind this. Looked beautiful on the fender- I grabbed it before the garbage pile. Hope you like it, DaveView attachment 470665 View attachment 470667 View attachment 470668
> 
> View attachment 470666
> 
> View attachment 470669




Pirate fender fob. "Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr" ye matie!


----------

